# Hindi/Urdu: maddaa (माद्दा)



## lafz_puchnevala

Hi,

This seems to refer to 'subject matter', not much different from 'baat' in that context. What do you all think?

Thanks!


----------



## Alfaaz

> This seems to refer to 'subject matter', not much different from 'baat' in that context. What do you all think?


There are two similar words: 

مادہ: maadah: (Farsi-derived): مؤنث جانداروں کے لیے، نر کے برعکس مستعمل۔ - muannas jaandaaroN ke liye, nar ke bar-a'ks musta'mal

مادہ: maadah: (Arabic-derived): کسی چیز کی اصل، وہ شے جس سے کوئی چیز تیار کی جائے۔ -kisi cheez ki asl, woh shae jis se ko'ii cheez tayaar ki jaa'e
مواد، مسالا (کسی کتاب وغیرہ کے لئے) (انگریزی Material) - mawaad, masaala (kisi kitaab wagherah ke liye) (English: material)
There are 8 definitions total...

_It seems you ask of the second one!_ 

One example out of eight: اس میں نامیاتی مرکب کی بہت تھوڑی مقدار ڈال کر پہلے آہستہ آہستہ اور پھر خوب تیزی سے گرم کرتے ہیں، یہاں تک کہ ٹیوب میں موجود مادہ گرم سرخ ہو جاتا ہے۔"
is mein naamyaati murakkab ki bahut thoRi miqdaar Daal kar pehle aahistah aahistah aur phir khuub tezi se garm karte hain, yahaaN tak keh tube mein maujood maadah garm surkh ho jata hai (masculine)

Rather than baat, it is used like the English word material/medium, often in sciences...as the above quoted example shows.


----------



## greatbear

In Hindi, the word is also used at times to indicate the nature, the property of a thing: for example, "aam ki kudrat hiii garam hai" = "aam kaa maddaa hii garam hai" (aam = mango).


----------



## Alfaaz

> In Hindi, the word is also used at times to indicate the nature, the property of a thing: for example, "aam ki kudrat hiii garam hai" = "aam kaa maddaa hii garam hai" (aam = mango).


Yes, but تاثیر taaseer seems to be the more appropriate/used word (in Urdu at least) in this sense...


----------



## greatbear

Alfaaz said:


> Yes, but تاثیر taaseer seems to be the more appropriate/used word (in Urdu at least) in this sense...



'taaseer' is the more often used and maybe more appropriate word in Hindi as well; however, 'maaddaa' is used at times with the meaning of 'taaseer' (maybe it's not a good usage?).


----------



## marrish

Well, excuse me for poking my nose in others' business but I'm pretty sure the discussion went onto the wrong track. I strongly believe what was being meant by the asker was Urdu _مدعا mudd3aa._


----------



## Alfaaz

> I strongly believe what was being meant by the asker was Urdu _مدعا mudd3aa._


I was thinking about that as well , but the transliteration was closer to maadah in the OP...

Edit: 
مدعا Mudd'aa
1. مقصود، مقصد، غرض، مطلب، مراد، منشا، خواہش۔ 
maqsood, maqsad, gharaz, matlab, muraad, manshaa, kh(w)aahish
_English translation: _
_Asserted as a claim, claimed, sued for; alleged; pretended; meant; what is claimed, or alleged, or pretended, or meant; desire, whish; suit; meaning, object, view; scope, whish; suit; meaning, object, view; scope, tenor, drift; object of search, stolen property _
*I would be interested to learn of the usage of this word! *
Have heard: 
mudd'aii in legal terms...does it mean the one who has filed a law suit?
mudd'aa as in in "humari aaj ki baHth/guftugu ka mudd'aa _________________hai"......does it mean topic and/or purpose?


----------



## marrish

It is not the first time the transliteration in these threads requires the sixth sense.


----------



## greatbear

Alfaaz said:


> mudd'aa as in in "humari aaj ki baHth/guftugu ka mudd'aa _________________hai"......does it mean topic and/or purpose?



Yes, that is what muddaa means: the topic in hand. "Hamaara aaj ka muddaa maadaa hai"


----------



## marrish

All what is left for me is to say, enjoy!


----------



## Alfaaz

> Yes, that is what muddaa means: the topic in hand. "Hamaara aaj ka muddaa maadaa hai"


Thanks, but it doesn't seem so from the Urdu dictionary definition: more like purpose/point/interest/meaning.....but I guess it could also hold that meaning as well; 

While we're at it there is also: مداح maddaH : ta'reef/madH karne wala or often used for "fan"


----------



## Faylasoof

_mudda3aa_ مُدَّعا in Urdu, usually pronounced _muddaa_ by Hindiphones and non-native Urduphones, was discussed here as well.


----------



## lafz_puchnevala

greatbear said:


> Yes, that is what muddaa means: the topic in hand. "Hamaara aaj ka muddaa maadaa hai"



How do we write 'muddaa' in Hindi?

Thanks!


----------



## lafz_puchnevala

lafz_puchnevala said:


> How do we write 'muddaa' in Hindi?
> 
> Thanks!



Ok found it... It is written as 'मुद्दा'.


----------



## lafz_puchnevala

greatbear said:


> In Hindi, the word is also used at times to indicate the nature, the property of a thing: for example, "aam ki kudrat hiii garam hai" = "aam kaa maddaa hii garam hai" (aam = mango).



I am implying that it cannot be used to describe people.


----------



## Faylasoof

lafz_puchnevala said:


> I am implying that it cannot be used to describe people.


 Just to clarify, there is a difference between مُدَّعا _mudda3aa_ and ماده _maaddah_ (!), and of course _maadah_: P ماده _māda_ [Pehl. _mātak_; Zend _mātar_, nom. _māta_; S. _mātr̤i_, nom. _mātā_], adj. & s.f. _Female_;—..... I know you don't mean _maadah _(female)!

P *مدعا muddaʻā* (for A. مدّعَي _muddaʻā_, pass. part. of اِدّعي 'to assert, or allege (against); to claim,' &c., viii of دعو 'to ask; to pray; to desire,' &c.), part. & s.m. Asserted as a claim, claimed, sued for; alleged; pretended; meant;—what is claimed, or alleged, or pretended, or meant; desire, wish; suit; meaning, object, view; scope, tenor, drift;—object of search, stolen property:—_muddaʻā bi-hi_ or _bi-hā_, adj. & s.m. Pretended to, claimed, sued for, contested;—the thing or object claimed or sued for, &c.:—_muddaʻā pakaṛnā_, To discover stolen property:—_muddaʻā ḥāṣil karnā_, To gain (one's) object:—_muddaʻā-ʻalaih_, One upon whom a claim is made; a defendant in a law-suit; a criminal:—_muddaʻā-ʻalaih-sharīk_, A co-defendant;—_muddaʻā-ʻalaih karnā_ (-_ko_), To make (one) a defendant in a case, to indict, charge, arraign:—_muddaʻā-ʻalaih-kī jānib_ (or _t̤araf_) _se_, On the part of the defendants, or for the defence:—_muddaʻā yěh hai_, The real object, &c. is this.


*ماده** mādda* (for A. مادة _māddat_, fem.; v.n. fr. مدّ 'to extend,' &c.), s.m. Matter, material; source, root; derivation;—faculty, capacity;—a matter, affair, subject, article, clause.

It all depends what exactly you are trying to say!


----------



## lafz_puchnevala

Faylasoof said:


> Just to clarify, there is a difference between مُدَّعا _mudda3aa_ and ماده _maaddah_ (!), and of course _maadah_: P ماده _māda_ [Pehl. _mātak_; Zend _mātar_, nom. _māta_; S. _mātr̤i_, nom. _mātā_], adj. & s.f. _Female_;—..... I know you don't mean _maadah _(female)!
> 
> P *مدعا muddaʻā* (for A. مدّعَي _muddaʻā_, pass. part. of اِدّعي 'to assert, or allege (against); to claim,' &c., viii of دعو 'to ask; to pray; to desire,' &c.), part. & s.m. Asserted as a claim, claimed, sued for; alleged; pretended; meant;—what is claimed, or alleged, or pretended, or meant; desire, wish; suit; meaning, object, view; scope, tenor, drift;—object of search, stolen property:—_muddaʻā bi-hi_ or _bi-hā_, adj. & s.m. Pretended to, claimed, sued for, contested;—the thing or object claimed or sued for, &c.:—_muddaʻā pakaṛnā_, To discover stolen property:—_muddaʻā ḥāṣil karnā_, To gain (one's) object:—_muddaʻā-ʻalaih_, One upon whom a claim is made; a defendant in a law-suit; a criminal:—_muddaʻā-ʻalaih-sharīk_, A co-defendant;—_muddaʻā-ʻalaih karnā_ (-_ko_), To make (one) a defendant in a case, to indict, charge, arraign:—_muddaʻā-ʻalaih-kī jānib_ (or _t̤araf_) _se_, On the part of the defendants, or for the defence:—_muddaʻā yěh hai_, The real object, &c. is this.
> 
> 
> *ماده** mādda* (for A. مادة _māddat_, fem.; v.n. fr. مدّ 'to extend,' &c.), s.m. Matter, material; source, root; derivation;—faculty, capacity;—a matter, affair, subject, article, clause.
> 
> It all depends what exactly you are trying to say!



So in your opinion, would greatbear's usage of "aam kaa maddaa hii garam hai" be correct?


----------



## mintoocnb

lafz_puchnevala said:


> So in your opinion, would greatbear's usage of "aam kaa maddaa hii garam hai" be correct?



माद्दा: =प्रशंसक , or fan or follower , like a disciple would say that teacher i am your biggest maadda
मुद्दा =जिस विषय पर बात होनी है ,agenda or topic of discussion , eg . aaj ki behas ka muddaa mehangai tha or inflation was the topic of discussion today.
मादा = means related to feminine gender , like hen is a maada .

मद्दाह =सस्ता ,it doesnt form a part of standard dictionary but its a colloquial word which means cheap , for eg. aaj sabji bahut maddi hai or aam bahut madda hai ,means mango is very cheap today , usually the word is used by fruit and vegetable vendors.

माद्दा - हिम्मत - will and ability to do something , himalaya par chadne ke liye jigar mein maadda hona chahiye


----------



## Qureshpor

mintoocnb said:


> माद्दा: =प्रशंसक , or fan or follower , like a disciple would say that teacher i am your biggest maadda
> मुद्दा =जिस विषय पर बात होनी है ,agenda or topic of discussion , eg . aaj ki behas ka muddaa mehangai tha or inflation was the topic of discussion today.
> मादा = means related to feminine gender , like hen is a maada .
> 
> मद्दाह =सस्ता ,it doesnt form a part of standard dictionary but its a colloquial word which means cheap , for eg. aaj sabji bahut maddi hai or aam bahut madda hai ,means mango is very cheap today , usually the word is used by fruit and vegetable vendors.
> 
> माद्दा - हिम्मत - will and ability to do something , himalaya par chadne ke liye jigar mein maadda hona chahiye


And there is "maaddah" which in Urdu at least means "matter" (solid/liquid/gas) or "material". In fact, on second thoughts, your last entry points to this word.

Welcome to the forum! How would you like to be addressed? mintoocnb Jii, mintoocnb SaaHib or simply mintoocnb?


----------



## mintoocnb

cnb is the code of my city kanpur , so mintoo is just fine ,​اور آپکی زرہ نوازی کے لئے بہت بہت شکریہ


----------

